# MK6 Jetta Wheel Fitment



## MK6JettaTDI (Nov 27, 2011)

Will the RS6 18s (Big 5-spoke) fit the new jettas?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

18x8 +45.

They will bolt right up and fit nicely.

If you are lowered, run 215/40s.


----------



## MK6JettaTDI (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks, i was just worried about the offset and backspacing matching up


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

MK6JettaTDI said:


> thanks, i was just worried about the offset and backspacing matching up


Anytime.

You are fine to run those.


----------



## newtothis (Mar 25, 2015)

anyone know if 18x9.5 et45, tires 235/40/18 will fit on a jetta lowered 1.5''??? thanks


----------

